# Kania Twenty



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Ich mache jetzt einen eigenen Kania Twenty Thread auf, um nicht noch lÃ¤nger in den ganzen Islabike Threads zu posten und evtl. noch den Zorn der Islabike-AnhÃ¤nger auf mich zu ziehen (falls es nicht schon zu spÃ¤t ist  ).

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, fÃ¼r meine Tochter (5 Jahre, ca. 110cm, SchrittlÃ¤nge ca. 49 cm) das Kaniabike Twenty zu kaufen.

Warum ausgerechnet das Kaniabike Twenty?

Mein Tochter hat bis jetzt ein altes, von meiner Nichte geerbtes 16ZÃ¶ller (Hersteller unbekannt). Das wird bzw. ist zu klein, ausserdem ein Eisenklumpen (deutlich schwerer wie mein eigens Rad), die Naben sind hinÃ¼ber (haben Spiel und laufen nicht mehr leicht), kurz gesagt, es ist Schrott.
Die 2 VorgÃ¤nger davon waren auch irgendwelche FundstÃ¼cke auf dem Kleiderbasar fÃ¼r 25â¬, konnten aber fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis wieder weiterverkauft werden.

Weil sie mit dem jetzigen Rad nicht gerne gefahren ist (verstÃ¤ndlicherweise) habe ich mir gedacht, es wird dann jetzt doch mal Zeit fÃ¼r ein schÃ¶nes neues Rad. Dann habe ich aber mit erschrecken die Preise und Gewichte von Puky und Co gesehen... Lilifee hin, Emily Erdbeer her, dass konnte der Weisheit letzter SchluÃ nicht sein. AuÃerdem sollte es dann in 3-4 Jahren auch an den kleinen Bruder vererbt werden, und den mÃ¶chte ich dann nicht auf ein Rosa UngetÃ¼m setzen.

Mal gucken, was es sonst so gibt: Kinder-MTB's! HÃ¶rt sich erst mal gut an, sieht auch gut aus, aber dank Federgabel und teilweise Mehrfachkurbel immer noch schwer wie Blei (10-11kg, teilweise noch mehr).
Federgabel muÃ nach meiner Meinung nicht sein, weil sie bei dem KÃ¶rpergewicht eh nicht funktionieren (Ausnahmen bestÃ¤tigen die Regel). Mehrfach-Kurbel wird auch noch nicht benÃ¶tigt, sie muÃ erst mal mit der hinteren Schaltung klar kommen.

Also sollte es dann letztendlich ein leichtes, sportliches Kinderrad werden, Kettenschaltung, also ohne RÃ¼cktritt, "Handbremsen", leichter als 10 Kg, bis maximal plusminus 400â¬.
Auf Beleuchtung und Ã¤hnliches habe ich mit Absicht kein Wert gelegt, weil ich sie in dem Alter nicht im Dunkeln fahre lasse, und wenn ausnahmsweise doch, sind Papa oder Mama mit Beleuchtung dabei, und sie bekommt fÃ¼r den Anlass Batteriebeleuchtung dran. Reflektoren kommen natÃ¼rlich ebenfalls dran.

So blieb dann eigentlich nicht mehr viel Ã¼brig (Reihenfolge ohne Wertung):
Islabike Beinn20 Small
Kokua Liketobike 20
Felt 20
Orbea Grow2 oder MX Team
Kaniabike Twenty (Tune)

Das Felt war das schwerste, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, und ich glaube, die SchritthÃ¶he wÃ¤re eng geworden.
Kokua hat kein Auswechselbares Schaltauge. Wenn es dumm lÃ¤uft und das Schaltwerk als "Sollbruchstelle" nicht ausreicht, wÃ¤re dann das Schaltauge am Rahmen krumm.
Islabike hat mich vom Design nicht umgehauen (Ich weiÃ, Geschmackssache!), und mit Versand und der PreiserhÃ¶hung, von der ich was gelesen habe, deutlich Ã¼ber 400â¬. Ausserdem berichten einige _wenige_ von QualitÃ¤tsproblemen (LaufrÃ¤der schlecht gespeicht, Naben/Radlager knacken oder eingelaufen beim Neurad, Tretlager nicht so toll). _Achtung: Das heiÃt nicht, dass die Islabikes schlecht sind! Im gegenteil: Die weitaus meisten sind ja zufrieden damit. Umso mehr verkauft wird, umso eher ist eben mal was nicht in Ordnung. _Was natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r die Islabikes und die QualitÃ¤t spricht, ist der geringe Wertverlust beim Wiederverkauf.
Orbea Grow hat ein interessantes Rahmenkonzept (in der LÃ¤nge verstellbarer Rahmen fÃ¼rs mitwachsen), ich konnte aber nicht in Erfahrung bringen, wie es mit der Haltbarkeit bei sportlichem (evtl. auch GelÃ¤nde) Einsatz aussieht.
Orbea MX Team zwar etwas gÃ¼nstiger, aber auch etwas schwerer, Design hat mir auch nicht so gut gefallen.

NatÃ¼rlich habe ich von diversen unglÃ¼cklichen Marketingaktionen von Kania gelesen, aber das ist mittlerweile eine Zeitlang her, und die FahrrÃ¤der selbst sind deswegen nicht schlechter. Deswegen habe ich mich davon nicht beeinflussen lassen.

Also waren in der Endauswahl das Islabike Beinn 20 small (ca. 7,8 bis 7,9 kg) und das Kaniabike Twenty (8,3 kg oder fÃ¼r 30â¬ mehr Twenty Tune 8,0kg mit Faltreifen). Der geringe Gewichtsvorteil vom Islabike kommt durch die schmaleren Reifen. Bei gleicher Bereifung sollten Beinn 20 und Kania Twenty in etwa gleich schwer sein. Die Ausstattung ist Ã¤hnlich. Kania hat durch 8Fach-Schaltung noch einen kleinen Vorteil in der Gangabstufung

Also habe ich mich dann fÃ¼r das Kaniabike Twenty entschieden, weil es mir vom Design und vom Gesamtpaket am besten gefÃ¤llt.
Ich hoffe, die Auswahlkriterien (natÃ¼rlich vom Design abgesehen) einigermaÃen objektiv getroffen zu haben.
Es ging nicht darum, andere RÃ¤der schlecht zu machen.

Hier nochmal die wichtigsten Eckdaten:
Kaniabike Twenty 399â¬ bzw. 429â¬ mit Faltreifen
8,3kg bzw. 8,0kg
8Fach Schaltung
Tektro-Bremse, Griffweite einstellbar

Komplette Geometrie und Ausstattung kann man auf http://kaniabikes.eu/twenty.php nachsehen
im Moment noch alte Gewicht auf der HP


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Ein wichtiger Punkt für Kania war auch noch:
Ich konnte "meinen" Händler dazu bewegen, Vertragspartner von Kania zu werden.
Er hat heute das Twenty in Blau und in Weiß bestellt, ausserdem auch noch das Twentyfour.
Das heißt für mich:
Ich kann mir das Twenty dann im Laden ansehen, die Tochter mal Probe sitzen lassen, und die Farbe auswählen. Rad ist komplett montiert, geprüft, Bremsen und Sattel eingestellt usw.
Wenn was ist, habe ich einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Wenn das Kania wider erwarten Sch.....e ist, wird er es mir sagen.
Das funktioniert so bei Islabike leider nicht, da sie nur direkt von England versenden, und ist der Hauptnachteil von Islabike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Achja, es soll wohl das blaue werden.


----------



## flomtb (6. September 2012)

servus taurus,

danke für die zusammenfassung, ist aktuell haargleich wie bei mir (außer das felt). außenseiterchancen hat noch das orbea. hier gibts auch ein neues modell, hat sich aber imho nix geändert außer der preis runter auf 359.-.
wäre nett wenn du weiter berichten würdest wenn das rad da ist und auch fotos posten könntest. ich habe noch etwas zeit mit dem kauf, da wären weitere infos hilfreich. danke

grüße
florian


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Ja, habe ich auch gesehen, das 2013er Orbea MX Team ist 20 billiger geworden. Ob sich sonst noch was geändert hat, konnte ich auf Anhieb nicht sehen.

Wenn das Kania Twenty da ist, melde ich mich sofort. Meine Tochter kann es auf jeden Fall kaum erwarten


----------



## H1man (6. September 2012)

Hallo, heute ist "unser" Twenty angekommen und ich kann nur sagen: Das warten hat sich gelohnt! Es ist das Twenty Tune in weiß. Gewicht ohne Pedale und Anbauteilen 8,03kg! Mit Schutzblechen; Pedalen; Batteriebeleuchtung und Gepäckträger: 9,21kg!  Es ist sehr gut verarbeitet und wirklich gut durchdacht ( Kettenstrebenschutz, Edelstahlschrauben Tektrogriffe, zusätzliche Ösen am Rahmen usw....) .
Ich bin mir sicher unsere Tochter wird viel Spaß damit haben. Einzige Minuspunkte ist das sehr lange Schaltwerk und der Preis......


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Langes Schaltwerk haben die Kinderbikes (fast) alle. Habe aber irgendwo gelesen, das 8- und 9-Fach Komponenten (Schaltwerk und Griffe) von Shimano kompatibel zueinander sind.
Heißt: kurzes 9-Fach Schaltwerk an 8-Fach Schaltgriff müsste funktionieren.
Vielleicht kann man aber auch einfach einen kurzen Käfig ans Schaltwerk machen, wenn man sowas noch im Keller findet.
Probieren geht über studieren, ein Schaltwerk kostet ja (vielleicht Gebraucht) auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2012)

Solange vorne nur 1 KB rotiert langt ein kurzes RR-Schaltwerk immer. Selbst mit 2 KB funktioniert es meist zufriedenstellend. Shimano 7/8/9/10fach alle kompatibel, wenns aus dem RR-Bereich kommt. Spart auch noch ein paar Gramm 

Mit dem Wiederverkaufswert bei Isla seh ich seit kurzem kritischer. Falls die weiterhin die Räder jedes Jahr so stark erleichtern, kauft man ev. lieber gleich neu, als erst gebraucht, dann noch für teuer Geld tunen und trotzdem ists schwerer als von der Stange  (Vorsicht, nicht gaanz ernst zu nehmen).

Kania habe ich auch oben auf der Liste, gleich neben Kokua. Wenns dann soweit is, noch is Zeit.

Dass Du Deinen Händler "überreden" konntest, find ich toll. Klassische Win-Win-Situation (ist zumindest zu hoffen). Schade, dass Isla den Schritt in Richtung deutschen Markt nicht geht...


----------



## Taurus1 (6. September 2012)

Zuerst sagte er "Kenn ich nicht, aber ich kann dir gerne ein 20Zöller für 400 Euro verkaufen, wenn du willst. Auch ohne Federgabel."
Als ich dann aber auf die Gewichte der verschiedenen Modelle hinwies, bekam er echtes Interesse.

Den Tip mit dem nicht wechselbarem Schaltauge vom Kokua bekam ich übrigens von ihm. Er hat Kokua auch nicht gekannt, das aber auf dem ersten Bild sofort gesehen.

Der Laden befindet sich in der Nähe von Trier, weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich den Name oder Link hier posten darf, aber gerne per PN.


----------



## Jens78 (9. September 2012)

Hi, endlich mal ein Kania thread. Ich habe mich am Samstag auch nach einiger Überlegung und dem vergleich anderer hersteller wie Orbea und Islabikes nun doch für ein Kaniabike twenty in weiß entschieden. Mein Sohn wird in 2 Wochen 4 und ist aber schon 1,09 und im schritt 49 cm und saß bei der Probefahrt so sicher, das mein kauf damit besiegelt war. Bilder folgen natürlich. Die Verabreitung ist erstklassig. Achja, ich habe das Fahrrad in Leipzig bei einem autorisierten Kokua und Kania händler gekauft. Kleiner Laden aber top Bikes. Auch für große Jungs.....


----------



## EarlyRider (10. September 2012)

Hallo Jens,

meinst du zufällig "Rückenwind" in Schleußig? Wenn ja, kannst du mir sagen, ob er noch ein Twenty zum Anschauen und Probesitzen im Laden stehen hat?
Hat zwar noch bis nächstes Jahr Zeit (im Moment fährt mein Kleiner sein Cnoc 16), aber man kann sich ja schon mal Informieren, da ich wohl das Kania dem Beinn 20 vorziehen werde weil ich es noch einen ticken sinnvoller ausgestattet bzw. besser umgesetzt finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens78 (10. September 2012)

Hi, ja habe gerade nochmal geschaut, der Stadtteil heißt wohl Schleußig und ohne navi hätte ich das in Leipzig auch nie gefunden. Ja der hat noch ein blaues twenty stehen. 
Junior hatte die wahl pob blau oder weiß und wollte wie mama ein weises rad haben.  

Ich hatte vor 14 tagen angerufen und dann letzte Woche Miwo nochmal angekündigt das wir kommen und er antwortete ja habe ein weißes bestellt und bekomme es freitag und baue es für euch auf. So geilen Service habe ich echt lange nciht mehr erlebt. 
ich kann die Jungs echt nur weiter empfehlen und die sind nicht vergleichbar mit einigen Händlern hier in jena.... 

Grüße Jens


----------



## supernase (11. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen


Das ist nun das Bike meines 5 jährigen Sohns endlich ist er groß genug. 


Gewicht ohne Pedale 8,1 kg 



Damit er nicht zu aufrecht sitzt den Vorbau rum gedreht



Für weiteres Gewichtstuning Laufräder mit Alunippel und Novatecnaben bringen laut Küchenwaage nochmals ein -363g. 
Das momentan Endgewicht liegt bei 7,74 Abnehmpotential haben noch die Griffe, Schaumstoff würden noch ein paar Gramm bringen.
Wenn er dann irgendwann alleine unterwegs ist kommt wieder etwas Gewicht hinzu mit Sicherheitsfahne usw.


----------



## Taurus1 (11. September 2012)

Mein Händler hat 2 Twenty und ein Twentyfour bestellt, ich denke, dass die bald da sind und ich dann das für meine Tochter abholen kann. 
Läden posten darf man wohl, es ist der "Schweicher Fahrradladen" in der Brückenstrasse in Schweich.
Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn die Räder da sind, falls jemand aus der Nähe an den Kaniabikes interessiert ist, kann er sie dann auch mal "Life" sehen.


----------



## supernase (12. September 2012)

Hallo Taurus1
auf Kania eu gibt es aktuelle eine Hänlerliste ich hab meins von Hardy's ich sag nur


----------



## supernase (13. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

jetzt post ich schon wieder, denn ich konnte die Finger nicht vom Rad meines Sohnes lassen.

Das Ausgangsgewicht ohne Pedale lag bei schon genannten 8,1kg

Die Laufräder mit Novatecnaben haben ein dickes -363g gebracht

Lenker Contec Race XC pro auf 50 cm gekürzt       -70g

Gebrauchte Tune Schnellspanner aus dem Keller    -80g

Vorbau von Mounty Spezial                                 -60g
(eigentlich wegen der Länge getauscht)

Schaumstoffgriffe                                              -20g

Gesamt ein dickes Minus von                             -593g

Somit wiegt sein Bike ohne Pedale                       *7,5kg* 

Nun kommen die Pedale, seine unverzichtbare Captain Sharky Klingel  und ein Flaschenhalter hinzu Endgewicht *7,75 kg*

Die Sattelstütze hat auch noch mächtig Potential und das Tretlager wird auch nicht das leichteste sein.


----------



## trifi70 (13. September 2012)

Wasn mit den Reifen? Bringen Mow Joes keine Ersparnis mehr? Schaltwerk sieht auch so aus, dass ma da noch 50-70g sparen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernase (13. September 2012)

Hallo trifi
die Kenda sind schon recht leicht, wenn dann kommen 2.00 Moe Joe drauf also wird wahrscheinlich ein Nuller raus kommen. Schaltwerk Alivio ist auch nicht gerade leicht. 
Leider wir das Rad demnächst auch wieder schwehrer  denn mein Sohn hat gemeint er bräuchte unbedingt noch einen Ständer und seine Schraubgriffe. Über einen Kumpel habe ich Griffe bekommen auf den Befestigungsringen ist sein Name gelesert. Aber unter der 8 muss es bleiben.


----------



## Pan Tau (13. September 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Nun kommen die Pedale, seine unverzichtbare Captain Sharky Klingel  und ein Flaschenhalter hinzu Endgewicht *7,75 kg*



...wir wollen Fotos sehen, wir wollen Fotos sehen, wir wollen...


----------



## Taurus1 (13. September 2012)

Heute kam der von meiner Tochter sehnsüchtig erwartete Anruf: Das Fahrrad ist da!
Es ist wie angekündigt das blaue Kania Twenty Tuned geworden. 

Erster Eindruck:
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Sehr gut verarbeitet, saubere Schweißnähte, vernünftige Komponeneten. Mein Händler hat mir das auch so bestätigt. Er sagte, das ist zwar schon viel Geld für ein Kinderrad, aber es ist das auch wert!  Preis/Leistung passt.
Wenn ich sehe, was ein neues Puky kostet, ist es so teuer auch nicht mehr.

Noch schnell die Bremsgriffe eingestellt, Ständer montiert, erste Sitzprobe im Laden; "Oh Papa, das fährt ja von alleine!" Sie war auch ziemlich begeistert, das sie das Rad alleine hochheben kann.

Zu Hause dann die erste richtige Probefahrt: Die Begeisterung hält an. Sie muß sich jetzt erst mal an die neue, im Vergleich zum alten Rad, gestrecktere Sitzposition gewöhnen, und an die ungewohnt guten Bremsen. Wenn das alles gut funktioniert, wird sie in die geheimnisse der Schaltung eingewiehen 

Wenn ich morgen dazu komme, gibt es ein paar Bilder und das Gewicht mit Pedalen, Ständer, Klingel und Refelektoren.

Im "Schweicher Fahrradladen" steht jetzt noch ein weißes Kania Tenty und ein weißes Kania Twentyfour.


----------



## supernase (14. September 2012)

Hallo Pan Tau

hier nun die gewünschten Bilder.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass zwischen den verschiedenen Fahrradwaagen ziemliche Gewichtsunterschiede bestehen.
Mit einer Kern Waage ist das Bike am leichtsten, Park Tool ca. 80g plus und Ultimate 120g plus.



Das Gewicht ist ohne Mittelbauständer




Seine persönlichen Griffe 



Cocpitt mit Klingel




Schönes Rad mit hässlichem Ständer


----------



## Mamara (14. September 2012)

Schaut nach Superman-Feeling beim fahren aus .


----------



## Y_G (14. September 2012)

nettes Bike sieht auf jeden Fall sehr wertig aus (mal abgesehen von dem Ständer), denke mal das größte Potential liegt mal wieder bei den Kurbeln und dem Innenlager.


----------



## supernase (14. September 2012)

Hallo Y_G

kennst du einen Hersteller für Kinderkurbeln Tretlager ist ja kein Problem aber vernünftige leichte Kurbeln werden sicherlich schwer sein her zu bekommen. Hast du da ne Adresse?


----------



## Y_G (14. September 2012)

die macht man am besten selber  Hier wurden aber auch schon einige Adressen genannt wo man kürzen und bohren lassen kann. Ich hab grad aber nichts zur Hand da ich halt selber baue...


----------



## Mamara (14. September 2012)

customcranks.de hats zueltzt für 25 inkl. Rückversand gemacht. Glaube aber nicht, dass da viel Gewicht zu holen ist, da Kania schon Alukurbeln verbaut.


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2012)

Die Kurbeln an unserem Funtrailer sind aus Alu und vergleichweise leicht. Die 127mm Kurbel mit 40er Blatt ist zwar nicht exakt dieselbe wie am Kania Twenty, aber hat 359g + 153g ohne Achsschrauben. Glaube nicht, dass am Twenty deutlich schwereres Material verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (14. September 2012)

So, hab es endlich auch mal gewogen. Es ist allerdings nicht "nackt", sondern mit Speichenreflektoren, Vorder- und Rückreflektor, Klingel, ziemlich fettem Ständer und Pedalen. Weil ich nur 'ne Personenwaage habe, mehrmals mit und ohne Rad draufgestellt, und dann die Differenz: 8,4 kg.
Ohne den ganzen Kram werden die 8 kg Herstellerangabe wohl hinkommen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht so ein Gewichtsfetischist wie der ein oder andere hier, aber ich denke die Sattelstütze bietet auch noch Potential.

Bilder brauch ich wohl keine mehr hier 'reinstellen, gibt ja schon genug.


----------



## Steffl (15. September 2012)

Wenn ich bei einem Hänlder ein Twenty im Laden finde, woran erkenne ich ohne Wage, ob es das neue oder alte Modell ist?


----------



## Taurus1 (15. September 2012)

Die ersten Modelle waren weiß-silber, und das Tretlager war relativ hoch. Wenn ein anderes Kinder-MTB daneben steht, sieht man das sofort, dass die Kurbel höher sitzt.
Danach wurde dann die Geometrie geändert und sie haben, glaube ich, das Design bekommen, welches sie jetzt auch haben.
Ich kenne jetzt nur das aktuelle Modell, welches seit September lieferbar ist. Der direkte Vorgänger hat wohl optisch genauso ausgesehen, gleiche Geometrie, aber keine Tektro-Bremsgriffe, sondern andere.
Die waren aber ziemlich ausverkauft, zumindest hatten die 2 Händler, bei denen ich telefonisch angefragt hatte, keines mehr auf Lager.
Im Gewicht sind es auf jeden Fall nur 300 Gramm unterschied.

Wenn einer unbedingt das erste Modell mit dem hohen Tretlager sucht, da habe ich durch Zufall eines in Trier gefunden. Bei Bedarf verrate ich per PN, bei welchem Händler es steht.


----------



## Steffl (17. September 2012)

Nein, geht schon um das optisch gleiche direkte Vorgängermodell.

Werden beim Tewnty Pedale mitgeliefert? (Gewicht wird ja ohne angegeben)
Wenn ja, hat die schon mal jemand gewogen?


----------



## Taurus1 (17. September 2012)

Dann kannst du den Unterschied an den Bremsgriffen erkennen. Das aktuelle Modell hat die Tektro-Bremsen, steht gut sichtbar oben drauf.

Pedale werden mitgeliefert. Weil ich das Rad über meinen "Haushändler" bestelt habe, waren die auch schon fertig montiert. Habe die jetzt nicht extra abgebaut zum wiegen.


----------



## supernase (19. September 2012)

Die Pedale sind dabei.
Es ist einfach üblich das Gewicht, egal bei welchem Rad, ohne Pedale an zu geben.


----------



## Steffl (24. September 2012)

Klar ist es Ã¼blich Gewicht ohne Pedale anzugeben- beim Erwachsenenrad, in der kleinsten RahmengrÃ¶Ãe und leichtestem OberflÃ¤chenfinish. Allerdings bekomme ich dann auch keine Pedale geliefert. Macht ja auch Sinn, jeder hat andere Vorlieben, Einsatzgebiete, vorhandenes Klicksystem etc.

Aber Pedale auf der Ausstattungsliste zu haben, serienmÃ¤Ãig zu verbauen und auszuliefern, und dann das Gewicht ohne Pedale anzugeben wÃ¼rde ich als unÃ¼blich bis Ã¤rgerlich bezeichnen. 
Islabikes u.a. Hersteller wiegen bei KinderrÃ¤dern âfahrfertigâ (wenn sie ein Gewicht angeben, sonst natÃ¼rlich noch schlechter) .
Das erschwert bei Kania unnÃ¶tig den direkten Vergleich. Man muss sich da ja nicht verstecken. Oder gibt es wirklich Kunden, die sich durch die dann vor dem Komma stehende 7 blenden lassen? Kann ich jedenfalls genau so drauf verzichten wie auf ,99 -Preise und Schokoladentafeln mit 92 Gramm.


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2012)

Der Funtrailer FT7, selber Hersteller wie bei den Kania Bikes, hält sein Gewicht inkl. Pedale (immerhin 340g) und Kupplung welche ja an der Stütze des Zugrades verbleibt (nochmal 400g). Würde man beides rausrechnen, könnte Kania statt 8 kg auch 7,3 kg angeben. Das nenne ich insofern zumindest bzgl. des Trailers mehr als ehrlich 

Wieweit liegt denn das Kania 20 nun tatsächlich daneben? Und mit oder ohne Pedale gewogen?


----------



## supernase (25. September 2012)

Steffl schrieb:


> Klar ist es üblich Gewicht ohne Pedale anzugeben- beim Erwachsenenrad, in der kleinsten Rahmengröße und leichtestem Oberflächenfinish. Allerdings bekomme ich dann auch keine Pedale geliefert. Macht ja auch Sinn, jeder hat andere Vorlieben, Einsatzgebiete, vorhandenes Klicksystem etc.
> 
> Aber Pedale auf der Ausstattungsliste zu haben, serienmäßig zu verbauen und auszuliefern, und dann das Gewicht ohne Pedale anzugeben würde ich als unüblich bis ärgerlich bezeichnen.



Hallo Steffl
deine Aussage stimmt nicht so ganz. Bei den meisten Erwachsenenräder werden auch Pedale mitgeliefert und nicht im Gewicht angegeben. http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/227687007/bike-spark-920-m/
Das Gewicht ist in der Regel immer ohne Pedale, wie es jetzt speziell bei Isla aussieht habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach fehlen die Pedale eher bei Rennrädern, da es hier in der Tat eine große Bandbreite an verfügbaren Systemen gibt. Bei Trekking- oder Kinderrädern wird Standard mitgeliefert, bei MTBs oft (nicht immer) SPD (weil am meisten verbreitet) plus optional Adapterplatten, um auch einseitig mit normalen Schuhen ohne Click fahren zu können. Also eher nicht "unüblich".

Kania gibt auf der Webseite Gewichte ohne Pedalen an, schreibt das auch dazu. Ebenso wie da steht, das Pedale mitgeliefert werden. Man kann das so hinnehmen, weil es übliche Praxis ist oder sich vielleicht auch wundern. Aber "ärgerlich" sind eher andere Dinge.


----------



## Taurus1 (25. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wieweit liegt denn das Kania 20 nun tatsächlich daneben? Und mit oder ohne Pedale gewogen?



Das Twenty Tuned meiner Tochter wiegt mit Speichenreflektoren, Vorder- und Rückreflektor, Klingel, ziemlich fettem Ständer und Pedalen 8,4 kg.

Ohne den ganzen Kram werden die 8 kg Herstellerangabe wohl locker hinkommen.

Pedale sind dabei. Sind 0815-Plastikpedale.


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2012)

Danke, ich hatte das zwar oben gesehen, wunder mich aber, weil auf der Webseite noch 8,4 kg angegeben sind. Das ist noch das Gewicht für den alten Rahmen oder wie?


----------



## Taurus1 (25. September 2012)

Wenn du auf der EU-Homepage auf "Shop" klickst, müssten für Twenty und Twentyfour die aktuellen Gewichte stehen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2012)

Ah, im Shop, ok. Nee, hab nur auf der EU-HP selbst geschaut und da stehen höhere Gewichte. Also gut, laut Papier 7,95 kg OHNE Pedale. Deine Messung legt nahe, dass das hinkommt. An der Gewichtsangabe ohne Pedale kann ich nix negatives finden. Wenn Isla mit Pedalen wiegt, ist das natürlich löblich hervorzuheben 

Was auffällt: alles ausverkauft, "ab 24.9. wieder lieferbar". Ist die erste Lieferung also schon "durch" und zudem die Webseite nicht ganz aktuell.


----------



## Taurus1 (25. September 2012)

Ich habe ihm (dem Hersteller) mal gemailt, dass das HP und Shop verschiedene Angaben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2012)

Wollte ihn gestern schon aus anderem Grund anrufen, war aber nicht erreichbar. Ist grad unterwegs. Vermute, dass deswegen auch die Lieferanzeige nicht ganz aktuell ist.


----------



## Steffl (25. September 2012)

Ich will ja nur das Kania mit anderen 20" MTB's vergleichen können. Gewicht ohne Pedale ist da Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Kania=> unüblich beim Kinderrad. Alle die ich bisher gesehen habe geben mit Pedale an oder gar kein Gewicht.

Wäre halt interessant, ob man die Plastikklopper verwenden will oder da noch Tuningpotenzial für wenig Geld zu finden ist.

Deshalb die weiter unbeantwortete Frage: 
Was genau wiegt das Twenty "out of the Box" oder meinetwegen auch nur die Pedale.


----------



## supernase (26. September 2012)

Hallo Steffl
da bist du leider falsch informiert. Wie es bei Isla ist weiß ich nicht hatte so ein Rad noch nicht in der Hand. Wenn die Gewichte mit Pedale sind Respekt. Aber Moskito gibt das Gewicht auch ohne Pedale an und die Pedale sind im Lieferumfang enthalten. Es ist wirklich normal. Die Ausnahme wäre Gewicht mit Pedale.
Wenn's dich beruhigt wieg ich die nächsten Tage mal die Pedale und Post das Gewicht.


----------



## Taurus1 (26. September 2012)

Ist doch egal, ob normal mit oder ohne Pedale. Wenn es der Vergleichbarkeit dient, her mit dem Pedalgewicht. Ich bin im Moment leider nur am WE zu Hause, und wenn ich dann die Pedale zum wiegen abmontiere, bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Streit mit meiner Tochter 
Bei den Islabikes ist das Gewicht tatsächlich inkl. Pedale, soweit ich weiß, aber die haben wegen schmalerer Reifen noch einen kleinen Vorteil. Mit gleichen Reifen und inkl. Pedale sollten beide in etwa gleich schwer und gleich teuer sein.


----------



## Taurus1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einfach mal per Mail nachgefragt: Die Pedale wiegen 290 Gramm


----------



## trolliver (1. Oktober 2012)

Das war zumindest mal ein richtig guter Wert für Pedalen... ich habe mir irgendwann in den 90ern mal 300g Pedalen bei Bicycles bestellt, weil die dort viel günstiger waren als anderswo (aber immer noch um die 50 Mark).

Heutzutage kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen, dass da weit über 100g drin sind... leichteres Chassis, Titanwelle, Aluschrauben...  Man wird schon noch auf sein 6kg-20"-Bike kommen.


----------



## Steffl (27. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt ist meine Tochter auch Kaniabikebesitzerin.

Damit kann ich jetzt mal was informatives beitragen. 
Habe einige Komponenten beim Zusammenbau auf die Wage gelegt.

Sattelstütze: 270g
Sattel: 205g
Vorbau: 190g
Pedale: 295g
Schnellspanner Vorne: 60g
Schnellspanner Hinten: 65g
Mitgelieferte Schutzbleche mit Schrauben: 240g

Schnellspanner habe ich gleich durch ein Paar Lite Axle Spannachsen erstetzt:
- 60g für 6,20

Auf der Liste stehen noch (alles Teile, die man auch am übernächsten Rad noch brauchen kann):
Fun Works N-Light Sattelstütze, gekürzt auf 250mm (140g):
- 130g für 39
Crops VP One Pedale (180g):
-120g für 39
Vorbau  60mm, 15°(140g):
- 60g für 14

Demnächst will ich mal noch einen Schlauch rausnehmen, bei Standardschläuchen mit 150g sind da noch mal 100g für unter 10 drin.

Gruß Steffl


*
*


----------



## Pan Tau (28. Oktober 2012)

Steffl schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist meine Tochter auch Kaniabikebesitzerin.



Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwünsch und der - bestimmt stolzen - Besitzerin allzeit gute Fahrt!



Steffl schrieb:


> Damit kann ich jetzt mal was informatives beitragen.
> Habe einige Komponenten beim Zusammenbau auf die Wage gelegt.
> 
> Sattelstütze: 270g
> ...



Vielen Dank - ist in der Tat informativ 

Wenn Du die erste Optimierungsphase durch hast, wären ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos toll - Danke!


----------



## Steffl (28. Oktober 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwünsch und der - bestimmt stolzen - Besitzerin allzeit gute Fahrt!
> 
> Danke, werde ich ausrichten.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand Schwalbe 6a-Schläuche (offiziell bis 20x1.5) in 1.75 Reifen (wie am Kania) gesteckt? (2 bar, Fahrergewicht < 25kg)


----------



## lekanteto (28. Oktober 2012)

Steffl schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand Schwalbe 6a-Schläuche (offiziell bis 20x1.5) in 1.75 Reifen gesteckt?


Beantwortet zwar nicht direkt deine Frage, aber es gibt Leute die fahren 26er Schläuche am 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JH67 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

mein Sohn (geb. July 2007) hat sich Ostern sein Kania Twenty ausgesucht. Ich bin extra vom Niederrhein nach Renningen gefahren, da sich in NRW keiner der Händler, die ich angerufen habe, bereit erklärt hat sich ein solches Rad zu bestellen.
Mein Sohn hat eine Probefahrt mit dem Kania und dem Moskito gemacht und sich für das Kania entschieden. Ich habe sofort die Schwalbe Moe Joe draufziehen lassen und bessere/leichtere Alu Pedale montieren lassen. Auch wenn die Anreise lang war, so war die Möglichkeit der Probefahrt sehr wertvoll. Das Radstudio ist bzgl. Kinderrädern sehr zu empfehlen.

Nach den ersten Erfahrungen in Willingen, habe ich sofort eine andere Kassette XT 10-fach 11-36, ein kurzes X7 Schaltwerk und einen X5 Trigger montiert. Die Griffe habe ich durch Rose Schraubgriffe ersetzt und eine Klingel, sowie ein Flaschenhalter durften natürlich nicht fehlen. 

Gewogen habe ich das Rad bisher noch nicht. 

Das zweite Mal Willingen war dann deutlich besser. Der Umbau der Schaltung hat sich gelohnt. Mein Sohn findet den Trigger deutlich besser, als den original verbauten Drehgriffschalter. Außerdem kommt er mit der besseren Übersetzung jetzt besser den Berg rauf. 

Da meine Tochter nur 16 Monate jünger ist, werde ich nächstes Jahr ein weiteres 20" Rad anschaffen dürfen. Dies wird sicherlich auch ein Kania, welches ich entsprechend dem meines Sohnes umbauen werde.

Gewicht ließe sich noch an den Laufrädern, insbesondere an den Naben und ggf. an den Speichen sparen. In dieser Richtung sehe ich im Moment bzgl. des hohen Preises für mich keinen Bedarf.

Gruß aus Wesel

Jörg


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Ich habe mir jetzt ein kurzes XTR-Schaltwerk (gebraucht) und eine 9fach Kette von KMC besorgt . Muß die Sachen aber noch montieren. Mach ich wahrscheinlich jetzt am langen WE.
Den Schaltgriff wollte ich erstmal lassen.


----------



## Steffl (31. Oktober 2012)

So, die 65g 6a-Schläuche sind in den 1,75-Kendas. 
Kein Problem, sind mir auch bei 4 bar nicht um die Ohren geflogen.

Bei der Gelegenheit noch einige Einzelteile abgewogen:
Kenda 20x1,75 Faltreifen: 330g
Gibt sich also nichts zu einem MowJoe 1,85

Laufrad vorne: 630g
Laufrad hinten: 970g
Sram 8-Fach Kassette: 275g
Kenda-Schlauch Originalausstattung: 110g 

Gruß Steffl


----------



## Taurus1 (3. November 2012)

Heute nachmittag habe ich das XTR-Schaltwerk montiert. Ist ein älteres RD-M953, das ich sehr günstig hier im Forum bekommen habe (Danke Thadeus). Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch mal die Waage ausgepackt:

Original:
Schaltwerk Alivio 8fach
304 Gramm
Kette KMC Z72 8fach (102 Glieder, 130cm)
290  Gramm

Jetzt:
Schaltwerk XTR RD-M953 9fach
209 Gramm
Kette KMC X9 9fach (leider vergessen, nach dem ablängen die Glieder zu zählen)
240 Gramm

Achja, das RD-M953 Schaltwerk ist ein Inverses Schaltwerk. Nun ist zwar die Ganganzeige im Drehgriff verkehrt rum, aber das 'runterschalten in die leichten Gänge ist deutlich leichter als vorher. Für eine 5jährige Mädchenhand vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn die Besitzerin der Hand erst in der Steigung bemerkt, dass sie das Schalten vergessen hat


----------



## Tigerduke (4. November 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln an unserem Funtrailer sind aus Alu und vergleichweise leicht. Die 127mm Kurbel mit 40er Blatt ist zwar nicht exakt dieselbe wie am Kania Twenty, aber hat 359g + 153g ohne Achsschrauben. Glaube nicht, dass am Twenty deutlich schwereres Material verbaut ist.


Wie ist das zu verstehen.. Wiegt die Kurbel inkl. 40er Stahlblatt (angenietet) zusammen dann 512g? Das wäre in der Tat dann eine sehr leichte Kurbel.

Die original Stahl Kurbel, welche am Cube200, Steppenwolf, Scott ... 20" verbaut ist, wiegt inkl. Lager 1310g !!! Würde man die obere Kurbel mit einem 250g Innenlager kombinieren, wären das dann beachtliche 548g Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## trifi70 (4. November 2012)

Ja, links 153g, rechts 359g inkl. 40er Stahlblatt. Lager + Schrauben kommen noch dazu. Hoffe meine Waage stimmt? Die auch gewogenen Mow Joes waren aber im Bereich der Spezifikation.

Die Kurbeln haben keine Chainrings und auch keine Befestigungslöcher dafür. Sie sind einzeln im Kania-Shop zu beziehen. In unterschiedlichen Längen und teilweise auch verschiedenen Zähnezahlen. Die sind allerdings für Kinderräder eher zu hoch bemessen. Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Kurbeln eigentlich als Austauschteil für den Funtrailer gedacht sind und da braucht man die höhere Entfaltung, damit das Kind das Tempo im Gespann vernünftig mittreten kann.

Noch was: die Zähnezahl am CNOC 16 scheint mir am neuen Modell recht gering. Ist sicher aus Gewichtsgründen so designt. Ich fürchte aber, ich muss die Kurbel im nächsten Jahr austauschen gegen eine die mehr Entfaltung bietet (kleineres Ritzel geht leider nicht). Hatte deswegen bei Kania mal wegen leichten Kurbeln und angepassten Zähnezahlen angefragt. Positive Antwort: da kommt wohl nächste Saison was!  Falls ich umbaue, werde ich im Isla-Thread berichten.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt mal wieder was neues von Kaniabikes:
Der Herr Fischer (Hersteller) hat auf das Feedback reagiert und die 2013er Kaniabike Twenty bekommen ein etwas kürzeres Schaltwerk.
Das 2013er Modell bekommt den RD-M310 (Shimano Altus? ), da ist der etwas Käfig kürzer als bei dem bisher verbauten Alivio Schaltwerk.

Ich finde es gut, wenn Hersteller auf Kunden-Feedback reagieren.


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand zufällig aus was für Naben und Felgen der Kania Extraleicht 20" Laufradsatz aufgebaut ist? Ich suche schon seit Monaten Felgen und Naben mit 20 bzw. 24 Loch...

http://funtrailer.de/shop/de/ZUBEHOeR/KANIABIKE/Laufradsatz-20-leicht


----------



## trifi70 (12. Dezember 2012)

Herr Fischer wird dazu sicher gerne Auskunft geben. Ev. gibt er sogar einzelne ab. Nachfrage könnte sich also lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich schon gefragt, der wollte nicht so richtig mit infos rausrücken. Dass ich da welche kaufen kann ist mir schon klar.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie, Du kannst dort welche kaufen, er sagt aber nicht welche es sind? Oder meinst Du, Du kannst komplette Laufräder kaufen? Das ist schon klar. Ich hätt halt ma gefragt, ob er Naben oder Felgen einzeln abgibt. Und dann sollte er Details auch benennen können.


----------



## lekanteto (6. März 2013)

Auf http://kaniabikes.eu/index.php sind die 2013 Modelle zu sehen


----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2013)

Oha, es hat geklappt: Das Sixteen is da  Hatte es mir etwas anders vorgestellt und habe gleich ma ein paar Tuningvorschläge  An dem Bild ist was faul, der Kettenschutz verdeckt den Kurbelarm...


----------



## Diman (6. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Oha, es hat geklappt: Das Sixteen is da





> Was kommt nach dem Laufrad  das KANIABIKE Sixteen!



 Und wovon träumen die nachts?


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Scheiß digitales Zeitalter.... anstatt ein vernünftiges, normales Foto einzustellen, wird irgendwas zusammengebastelt, was dann nur zu sehen ist, wenn ein Fehler wie der mit dem Kettenschutz passiert. Wahrscheinlich wollen sie erst einmal Kundenmeinungen abwarten, bevor sie in Produktion gehen. Das könnte man auch offener gestalten.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Sixteen nicht besonders. Bzw., wir bekommen ja noch eine Tochter... es sieht von der Rahmenform halt eher nach Mädchenrad aus, dafür gefiele es mir einigermaßen. Unsere soll dann aber das CNOC16 vom Sohnemann auffahren.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2013)

Nein, es ist kein Testballon, das Rad ist Realität. Ich stimme allerdings zu: ich würde momentan immer noch das CNOC16 vorziehen. Die Wahl stand damals zwischen CNOC16, LikeToBike16 oder auf Kania 16 warten. Wir haben uns, auch wegen der Sonderfarbe Mango, direkt fürs CNOC entschieden und gegen Abwarten wie das Kania aussehen wird. Nachdem ich die Bilder nun sehe, bereue ich es nicht.

Zugute halten muss man dem Kania aber: recht genaue Teilespezifikation und vor allem auch Geometrieangaben auf der Webseite, niedriger Einstieg ist gut fürs Radfahren lernen (dafür ist ein 16er nahezu prädestiniert). Und das Gewicht wäre vor einem Jahr noch absolut top gewesen, inzwischen hat das CNOC die Messlatte sehr hoch gelegt... Zu kritteln habe ich an der Sattelstütze und den Reifen, kann man aber leicht tauschen.


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Hallo Trifi,

wenn die Tochter so drauf ist wie Philipp, kann sie Rad fahren, wenn sie auf's 16er umsteigt. Aber klar: sollte sie einen Aufbau wie den des Kania bevorzugen, wird sie nicht auf's Isla gezwungen. Die veröffentlichten Geometriedaten finde ich auch sehr positiv - und Reifen sind mir sowas von egal... ich würde am liebsten immer Räder ohne Reifen kaufen.

Nein, so offensichtlich bearbeitete Fotos hinterlassen bei mir einen sehr schalen Geschmack. Wenn du nun weißt, daß das Rad so gebaut wird, gut. Doch wenn ein Foto nicht so geworden ist wie gewünscht, warum kann man dann nicht noch eins schießen? So stimmt doch irgendwas nicht.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (6. März 2013)

Ich kann den genauen Grund nicht sagen. Es sind mehrere Varianten denkbar. 

Ich seh grad: wenn man auf der Herstellerseite auf die Farben klickt, wechselt das Bild. Beim blauen Rad ist eine Kurbel mit kleinerem Kettenblatt dran und der Kettenschutz ist korrekt montiert.





Quelle: Kaniabikes.eu

Ich finde, das Rad orientiert sich eher an dem LikeToBike 16 als am Isla. Rahmenform, Reifen, Preis... und auch Vertriebsart. Das Gewicht ist besser als beim Kokua, der dünne Lenker kindgerechter. Es wird seine Käufer finden.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. März 2013)

Mein Senf dazu:

Das Cnoc16 ist nicht schlecht, und das geringe Gewicht ist eine echte Hausnummer, die man erst mal knacken muß.
Optisch hat mir beim Cnoc der Hinterbau noch nie gefallen, speziell die Achsaufnahme.

Das Kaniabikes Sixteen gefällt mir dagegen ganz gut. Tiefer Einstieg macht beim 16er meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn, deswegen fand ich da Kokua und Orbea besser als Islabikes.

Das im Vergleich zum Unterrohr recht kurze Sitzrohr ist vielleicht optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, läßt aber eine für ein 16Zoll-Rad sehr niedrige Sitzhöhe zu. Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Kania und Isla anschaue und mich an der Reifenhöhe orientiere, sollte die tiefstmögliche Sitzposition am Kania deutlich niedriger sein.

Das läßt mich hoffen, dass mein kleiner vom Merida 612 ohne Zwischenrad aufs Kania Sixteen umsteigen kann. Beim Cnoc 16 würde das wohl nicht klappen.

Die fetten Reifen federn natürlich gut, wer da aufs Gewicht schaut, findet einiges an Tuningpotenzial, weil die BigApple bekannterweise nicht die leichtesten sind. Mit leichten Reifen und Schläuchen kann man da vielleicht Richtung 6 Kg kommen.

Was mir besonders gefällt: kein Kinderlenker, sondern ein richtiger Lenker wie bei den großen (was die Art des Lenkers angeht).
Die Gabel finde ich auch besser als die vom Cnoc16, aber das ist möglichsrweise Geschmackssache.

Achja: Ich halte mich jetzt nicht an einem schlecht mit Photoshop montierten Kettenschutz auf, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der bei einem live ausgelieferten Rad richtig montiert ist.


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2013)

Hallo Taurus,

es ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich finde das Ausfallende der Isla CNOC auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wirkt wie drangebastelt und ist es ja letztlich auch, hält aber.

Ansonsten muß man Kinder auf den Rädern sehen, um so etwas wie Griffposition oder Sitzhaltung wirklich beurteilen zu können. Das Isla ist mit Sicherheit länger und daher für unseren Sitzriesen ohnehin die bessere Wahl.

Ein tiefer Durchstieg ist ihm schnuppe, er stieg von Anfang an (schon beim Laufrad mit unter 2) über den Sattel auf. Als er ein 20er zur Probe fuhr und ich ihm sagte, er solle den vorhandenen Durchstieg zum Aufsteigen nutzen, fiel er um, als wäre das eine koordinatorisch nicht zu stemmende Aufgabe.

Aber natürlich könnte dein Kleiner vom Merida direkt auf's CNOC16, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit des Umstiegs und des Zutrauens. Spielt aber ja wegen der Vorliebe für das Kania keine Rolle.

Oliver


----------



## Diman (7. März 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Mein Senf dazu:
> Das Cnoc16 ist nicht schlecht,  und das geringe Gewicht ist eine echte Hausnummer, die man erst mal knacken muß.


Nicht schlecht ist nicht schlecht. CNOC ist einfach das beste Kinderrad ohne ernstzunehmende Alternativen. Abgesehen davon ist Isla einfach viel sympathischer und kommt ohne Steinzeitmethoden aus der Werbungsbranche aus. 



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Das Kaniabikes Sixteen gefällt mir dagegen ganz gut. Tiefer Einstieg macht beim 16er meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn, deswegen fand ich da Kokua und Orbea besser als Islabikes.
> 
> Das im Vergleich zum Unterrohr recht kurze Sitzrohr ist vielleicht optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, läßt aber eine für ein 16Zoll-Rad sehr niedrige Sitzhöhe zu.
> [...]
> ...


Der tiefe Einstieg wurde doch durch Aufgabe von Diamantrahmen  erkauft, man hat einfach ein Damenrad verkleinert (ob die blaue Farbe das kaschieren kann?)






Gerade ein "Kinderlenker" des CNOC16 macht durchaus Sinn, da er eine aufrechte Sitzposition ermöglicht. 


ps: Außerdem ist die CNOC16-Gabel natürlich besser und hintere Ausfallenden sind perfekt.


----------



## trifi70 (7. März 2013)

Das Foto fürs pinke Rad ist inzwischen korrigiert.

Der von mir kritisierte Sattelkloben hat einen tieferen Sinn: durch Umdrehen des Klobens kann man den Sattel weiter nach vorne bringen. Ist ev. bei längerem Auszug der Sattelstütze sinnvoll.

Der Übergang von Merida 612 auf CNOC 16 ist nicht optimal, wie auch später vom 16er aufs 20er. Aber wenn das 12er lange genug gefahren wird, passt das dann auch mit dem 16er. Zur Sitzhöhe: dem Irrtum war ich auch aufgesessen. Das Problem ist, dass bei Ausnutzung der minimalen Sitzhöhe (also Sattel so weit wie möglich runter), der Kniewinkel im oberen Totpunkt sehr schlecht wird. Im Prinzip müsste man dann eine noch kürzere Kurbel montieren... In der Praxis wird man die unterste Sattelposition deshalb nicht nutzen (es sei denn ohne Kurbel als Laufrad, da ist es egal).

Richtung 6 kg kommt man leider nicht so einfach. Die BA 2.0 wiegen um 400g, die Kenda am Isla 230g, am Schlauch sind auch nochmal um 20g versteckt. Sind wir bei knapp 400 g Sparpotential für zwei Reifen. Die Stütze zu wechseln bringt kaum 100 g. Und die 6,7 kg Angabe sind ohne Pedale. Zugute halten muss man die größere Kurbel, was natürlich auch Mehrgewicht bedeutet. Isla hat nur 25 Zähne, was dazu führen wird, dass ich da nochmal basteln muss, kleineres Ritzel geht nicht mehr. Am Kania kann man durch Wechsel des Ritzels die Entfaltung in sinnvollen Grenzen variieren.

Das Rad ist durchdacht und ich finde es auf jeden Fall besser als das Kokua 16. Am Isla mochten wir die MTB Optik des Rahmens und das geringe Gewicht ohne selbst schrauben zu müssen. Vorteil Kania: Probefahren und Service beim Händler problemlos.


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Übergang von Merida 612 auf CNOC 16 ist nicht optimal, wie auch später vom 16er aufs 20er. Aber wenn das 12er lange genug gefahren wird, passt das dann auch mit dem 16er. Zur Sitzhöhe: dem Irrtum war ich auch aufgesessen. Das Problem ist, dass bei Ausnutzung der minimalen Sitzhöhe (also Sattel so weit wie möglich runter), der Kniewinkel im oberen Totpunkt sehr schlecht wird. Im Prinzip müsste man dann eine noch kürzere Kurbel montieren... In der Praxis wird man die unterste Sattelposition deshalb nicht nutzen (es sei denn ohne Kurbel als Laufrad, da ist es egal).



In der Praxis tut man es eben doch sehr häufig, genau wie wir, weil wir nicht noch öfter neue Räder kaufen wollen - und es Philipp nie im mindesten stört. Bei Kindern ist das Verhältnis Sattelhöhe zu Beinlänge viel sensibler, daher müßte man, um einigermaßen gute Kniewinkel zu erhalten, relativ häufig die Kurbeln tauschen. In der Praxis bleibt jedoch eine Kurbel am Rad und die Kinder müssen sich damit arrangieren. In der hiesigen (IBC-) Praxis ist sogar ab und zu eine Kurbel verbaut, die nicht obtimal paßt, dafür schick ist.

Oliver


----------



## Cyborg (7. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> ob die blaue Farbe das kaschieren kann?


Wieso kaschieren? Die Blau war mal Mädchenfarbe, also passt.


----------



## trifi70 (7. März 2013)

Habs auch schon gemacht, deshalb fiel mir das ja auf. Ich meinte es eher so: beim Isla ist es schon sehr grenzwertig und ich sehe keinen großen Vorteil darin, das Sitzrohr weiter zu verkürzen um den Sattel noch tiefer zu bekommen. Eine kürzere Kurbel entschärft das Problem nur teilweise, eigentlich müsste man das Tretlager dann auch etwas absenken, was natürlich nicht so einfach geht.


trolliver schrieb:


> In der Praxis tut man es eben doch sehr häufig, genau wie wir, weil wir nicht noch öfter neue Räder kaufen wollen - und es Philipp nie im mindesten stört. Bei Kindern ist das Verhältnis Sattelhöhe zu Beinlänge viel sensibler, daher müßte man, um einigermaßen gute Kniewinkel zu erhalten, relativ häufig die Kurbeln tauschen. In der Praxis bleibt jedoch eine Kurbel am Rad und die Kinder müssen sich damit arrangieren. In der hiesigen (IBC-) Praxis ist sogar ab und zu eine Kurbel verbaut, die nicht obtimal paßt, dafür schick ist.
> 
> Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (8. März 2013)

Abgesehen vom 16er gibt es ja noch ein paar Neuigkeiten:

Die Gewichte sind alle runter gegangen und können sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen: 

Kaniabike Twenty Basic 7,9 Kg (wie das alte Twenty Tuned)
Kaniabike Twenty Team 7,5 Kg

Kaniabike Twentyfour jetzt in 2 Größen, Small (11 Zoll Rahmen) und Large (13 Zoll Rahmen), und jeweils als normale oder Teamversion:

Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Basic 8,7 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Team 8,3 Kg

Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Basic 8,9 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Team 8,5 Kg
Das Large ist mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet!

Dann noch das Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension mit RST First Air Federgabel 9,7 Kg (Rahmen vom Large, Ausstattung vermutlich wie Team)

Die  Team Modelle erkennt man u.A. an den Novatec-Naben (alle) und am SLX-Umwerfer (beim 24er).

Gewichte ohne Pedale, die Pedalgewichte sind aber auch angegeben.

Die Preise der Grundmodelle sind gleich geblieben, die Aufpreise für die Teammodelle finde ich angemessen. Die Räder selbst leichtermachen dürfte teurer werden (was natürlich keinen dran hindern soll)

Ich würde sagen, der Herr Fischer hat seine Hausaufgaben für dieses Jahr ganz gut gemacht!


----------



## trifi70 (8. März 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, der Herr Fischer hat seine Hausaufgaben für dieses Jahr ganz gut gemacht!


Ja, hat er!  Darf man auch mal angemessen würdigen. 

Was Du noch nicht erwähnt hast: der Rahmen des 20er wurde nochmal überarbeitet. Etwas kürzer, steilerer Sitzwinkel, Oberrohr durchgebogen, damit etwas niedrigere Überstandshöhe. Kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, ob ich den 12er oder 13er Jahrgang besser finde... Einzelrahmenset ist leider raus aus dem Shop, muss mal nachfragen, obs die nun gar nicht mehr einzeln geben wird, fände ich schade.


----------



## lekanteto (9. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Einzelrahmenset ist leider raus aus dem Shop, muss mal nachfragen, obs die nun gar nicht mehr einzeln geben wird, fände ich schade.


Er hat auch einzelne Rahmensets vom "Hersteller" angefordert. 
Per eMail wurden mir 2012er Rahmen und 2013er Rahmen angeboten.
Den Kontakt mit Herrn Fischer finde ich sehr offen und freundlich.


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Den Kontakt mit Herrn Fischer finde ich sehr offen und freundlich.


Geht mir ebenso, kann ich nur bestätigen. Er hatte mir sogar mal gesagt, dass bei den Rahmensets ev. noch was am Preis gedreht wird, deshalb war ich nun etwas erstaunt, dass die aus dem Shop raus sind. Ich brauch das aber erst in 2 Jahren. Ella hat 41er Schrittlänge und fährt gerade eben so mit dem CNOC16 (Isla gibt ja 42cm an). Werde mir also jetzt noch nichts hinlegen und mal warten wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Evolution ist sichtbar, jedes Jahr ein paar neue sinnvolle Details und Gewichte (zumindest der Kompletträder) gehen auch nach unten.


----------



## Taurus1 (26. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich längere Zeit fast nur lesend im Forum verbracht habe, möchte ich mich auch mal wieder produktiv zeigen 

Da meine Tochter öfter mal von den Originalpedalen vom Kania Twenty abgerutscht ist, wurde es Zeit, diese zu wechseln. Das spacige Design von vielen hier verbauten Plattformpedalen hat mir aber nicht so gefallen, es sollte etwas konventioneller sein, und auch mit Reflektoren, aber trotzdem leicht.

Dabei bin ich auf die hier gestoßen:

XLC Ultralight III PD-M13







Nachgewogene 237 Gramm gegenüber 300 Gramm Original. Nicht wesentlich Größer, aber deutlich besserer Halt.

Gibt es anscheinend auch baugleich von Welgo als M138, aber da auch in verschiedenen Farben.


----------

